# Ak Owtbak Introduction



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

Glad to be here!!!
And thanks for the welcome!

Question: Did I break some sort of code by posting a question and not introducing myself in the New Member Check in? Well, if I did, my apologies. My name is Gabe, I live in Palmer Alaska. I recently purchased a 25RSS TT and I'm so stoked about this Summer. My TV is a 2004 GMC Sierra 1/2ton, 5.3L Auto Trans. I'm trying to get the wifey to agree to a bigger TV, but I think mine will do fine now that I have the WD Hitch, Anti Sway & brake control box.
I found this website when I was shopping for TT, and I was blown away at how much support is here! It made the decision easier when it came purchase time, now I have over 1000 friends who own similar TTs. Way Cool!!!
My buddy Lee Kassay just became a member too. He's had a 5th wheel OB for over a year, but didn't know about Outbackers. So he's here now. He and I just did a year in Iraq together, and we are both looking to make up for lost time with our family out at the Campgrounds!!
action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Code? we don t have no stinkin codes









Glad you could join the group









We have another member right now who posts from Iraq, I believe he has leave in about 2 weeks. Glad you both made it home safe. Enjoy the upcoming camping season.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

AK-Owtbak,

action Welcome to the site sunny Thanks to you and your buddy for your service to our country.







Glad you founds us, and your buddy also. Post often and Happy Camping.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Gabe and Lee Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thank you for all you do sunny 























Bill.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and welcome back to the good old USA.

Bet it feels good.

Hope you enjoy camping with your family!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *AK-Owtbak, Welcome to Outbackers.com!!! *action action

...and thank you for your service to our country!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

No rules broken as far as I'm concerned...









Welcome to our site and welcome back from Iraq!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We are pretty informal around here, welcome to the group, and congrats on the new Outback. You have plenty of reason to be excited about the upcoming summer.

Tim


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Gabe & family! Check our sig, MANY similarities.









We too thank you for all you do!









Jim & Steph (Mr. and Mrs. happycamper)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Actually, many won't admit it but you did break the code. But, I'll forgive you because --

1. You did a year in Iraq (thanks for the service)
2. You bought the best Outback they make in the 25RSS.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com AK-Owtbak,

I use to be in the National Guard. Served for 23 years. I have visited several units up in Alaska while I was in. What unit are you with, maybe I have met you before.

Did you purchase your Outback in AK or the states? That sure would be a tough pull from the states.

Again, welcome to the site.

Leon


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome. We'll teach you the secret handshake soon.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome, great to have you, awesome model you chose too by the way!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

gabe & lee

action *welcome aboard* action
*thank you both for your service to this great country*









darrel


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome to outbackers.com Gabe. It is so nice to see another active Alaskan on the forum. We were getting pretty lonely listening to all the southerners going out to meet and not having anyone up north with us.

Have you taken your rig out yet? We went to seward last week and it was great except for the whole tank freezing thing. Hope to see you out on the road , maybe we can get together for a mini rally sometime.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome AK-Owtbak to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS and enjoy 
Post often









Don action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi there Gabe! Let us start out by thanking you for your service to our nation so that we can sleep peacefully at night! It is not taken for granted.






























Now that you are back home, make sure you and your family and friends put that 25RSS to good use!







You deserve it! Have fun! action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. Thanks for your service and the sacrifices you and your family have made. I'm glad you guys are back safe.

Scott


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey, those of us in the Southeast would welcome anyone from Alaska to our Rallies (or is that "Rallys"?). OK, I can't spell but the invitation is sincere.

Thank you and your family so much for your service. You will discover that a significant percentage of Outbackers are connected in someway to the military or have been at some time. A whole bunch of us are retired GIs.

You guys rock!

Reverie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome AK-OWTBACK,

Many thanks for what you and all those serving are doing.

You will find this site just full of helpful things. Of course you will have to do some reading to find the 'cult', and 'conveyor belt' things. These are things referred to at times, but not to worry, we are a friendly group.










Rita


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, AK-Owtbak! * action

The only code you can break around here is buying something other than an Outback (special consideration given to Y-Guy and the S.S. Raptor)!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, AK-Owtbak!

Hope you spend lots of time with us.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, AK-Owtbak! * action
> 
> The only code you can break around here is buying something other than an Outback (special consideration given to Y-Guy and the S.S. Raptor)!
> 
> ...


100% agree with Doug...if Y-Guy hadn't sold me his Outback I'd probably still have my Coleman pop-up. As such...he is ALWAYS welcome!


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to the group,
Rob


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

AK-Owtbak said:


> Glad to be here!!!
> And thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Question: Did I break some sort of code by posting a question and not introducing myself in the New Member Check in? Well, if I did, my apologies. My name is Gabe, I live in Palmer Alaska. I recently purchased a 25RSS TT and I'm so stoked about this Summer. My TV is a 2004 GMC Sierra 1/2ton, 5.3L Auto Trans. I'm trying to get the wifey to agree to a bigger TV, but I think mine will do fine now that I have the WD Hitch, Anti Sway & brake control box.
> ...


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

AK-Owtbak said:


> Glad to be here!!!
> And thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Question: Did I break some sort of code by posting a question and not introducing myself in the New Member Check in? Well, if I did, my apologies. My name is Gabe, I live in Palmer Alaska. I recently purchased a 25RSS TT and I'm so stoked about this Summer. My TV is a 2004 GMC Sierra 1/2ton, 5.3L Auto Trans. I'm trying to get the wifey to agree to a bigger TV, but I think mine will do fine now that I have the WD Hitch, Anti Sway & brake control box.
> ...


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I think akdream is trying to say something. Are you buddy "Lee"?









Welcome akdream to outbackers.com!


----------

